# what size bindings?



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i had some Large burton freestyle bindings and wear size 9 boots. the bindings were a little too big, but after some adjusting they worked ok.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

janahan said:


> Hi i just purchased some Burton moto boots size 9.5. Will they fit in a medium sized triad binding? My friend got p1 bindings and said that size 9 motos are tight in medium. On the Burton website it says large is only for shoe size 10+ but im 15 and can still grow.
> 
> So what im asking is, whether my 9.5 Burton motos will fit in a Large Burton triad binding?


I brought my size 9.5 DC Boa boots into a local shop and put them in medium Cartel's and they fit just fine. Of course, they fit fine in the large Cartel's too. But I went with the mediums, since the boot fit just fine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

I say if you can hit your local store and try them both and see which one fits better for you. If you don't have a store close by, I would suggest to get the large model since your feet might grow more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^ Either that or contact Burton. They are a large company so I'm not sure how quick they are to respond. Measuring the footprint of the boot might be helpful if you contact them.

When I bought my Ride bindings my boots were on the cusp of L vs. XL. They told me if I had a larger footprint 10.5 I might want the XL, unless I like to be really tight in the binding. Since I was buying a Ride boot in size 10 I knew I wouldn't really have a problem. Bindings are pretty flexible for sizing. I expanded mine to be as big as it could get and my original boots fit fine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Get a L/XL binding and you should be able to adjust it to the smallest size and when you grow just resize your bindings again to a bigger size.


----------

